# Silver Coast Properties



## Stellen (Mar 19, 2010)

We have identified a few properties that we like on the internet and are hoping to view them in May. The properties are located in the Caldas da Rainha area. If we like one we will make an offer. Can someone please let us know what a reasonable offer would be in these economically challenged times, e.g. asking price less 10%, asking price less 15%.....

Many thanks.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Stellen,
You haven't met many Portuguese have you? They don't take offers very lightly. Some will, most won't. 
In general, you will get around 10% off with a bit of a fight.
If you need any help, please contact me.
James


----------

